# Write fail for RADIO?



## oraclepilot (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi there,

I'm trying to flash my new radio and I'm getting a strange error:

C:\Program Files (x86)\Android\android-sdk\platform-tools>fastboot devices
0146A5470401E00E fastboot

C:\Program Files (x86)\Android\android-sdk\platform-tools>fastboot.exe flash radio c:\Downloads\Android\radio-maguro-i9250xxla
2.zip
sending 'radio' (4690 KB)...
OKAY [ 0.473s]
writing 'radio'...
FAILED (remote: Write Fail)
finished. total time: 0.742s

C:\Program Files (x86)\Android\android-sdk\platform-tools>

Very strange. I've tested also with a different USB cable. What could be?
I'm running the build-32 but I do not think this may be a problem.

Thanks
Ste


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

Have you tried a using a version that you could flash in recovery? I know with past devices I either had to use adb or flash through the bootloader, but since being on the Gnex all radios have been flashed through recovery.


----------



## oraclepilot (Apr 16, 2012)

Shay D. Life said:


> Have you tried a using a version that you could flash in recovery? I know with past devices I either had to use adb or flash through the bootloader, but since being on the Gnex all radios have been flashed through recovery.


Yes, in fact I flashed it from recovery without any error. Thanks
Stefano


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

oraclepilot said:


> Yes, in fact I flashed it from recovery without any error. Thanks
> Stefano


No problem. Glad you got it straightened out bro.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

ZIPs are flashed from recovery, IMGs are flashed via fastboot.

I still recommend fastboot over ZIPs.


----------

